# Help - Advice on looking after a donkey



## rocketdog69 (28 August 2008)

Hi everyone.  I've recently purchased a donkey mainly to be a companion but I can assure everyone he wont be left in the field, he will be excercised and looked after as all my equines are, as far as his welfare goes he will be cared for just the same as the others!

I was wondering if any of you out there could help me out.  I have a few questions.

My boys will all be living out this winter unless the ground gets waterlogged.  I believe donkeys dont have the grease in their coats like horses so can anyone recommend a good rug suitable for a donkey.

Are there any other things I need to be aware of with regards to looking after a donkey that I wouldnt normally come across with horses - I want him to be happy and healthy&gt;

Thanks everyone.

By the way his name is Joseph.


----------



## jewel (28 August 2008)

pm moke she has donkeys


----------



## Rosiefell (28 August 2008)

No personal experience but there's the Donkey Breed Society http://www.donkeybreedsociety.co.uk/Page.aspx?TagName=HomePage

BTW, I don't suppose he was once in the New Forest?


----------



## rocketdog69 (28 August 2008)

Thanks for that, I will give them a go!


----------



## Baymillie (28 August 2008)

Hi, I also have a donkey as a companion, I have owned her for 17 years and she has been great ! You are totally correct, donkeys are not waterproof and your donkey will either need a shelter or a good rug.

I have used several rugs over the years and the one that fits the best is the Rambo Pony Wug, the half neck one. I mainly use the lightweight version as she grows a thick coat, but I have got a medium weight for really cold days/nights as she is 32yrs old now.

The one thing you also have to watch with donkeys, especially if he is living out, is that they suffer with seedy toe if the ground is wet. My donkey gets this really badly, but she comes in at night so I can dry her feet. Purple spray works well on seedy toe, but you will also need your farrier to help with this.

All the best with your donkey, they are lovely


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 August 2008)

Our donkey is 30!  We have had him since 1986.  He has a field shelter which he uses a lot, you very rarely see him out in the rain.  The last couple of years we have clipped him in the summer as he doesn't really shed his coat and was getting too hot.  Last year we had a cold spell after he had been clipped and I bought a Weatherbeeta foal rug for him. It did the job but is not really long enough.  Dinky rugs also do rugs for donkeys.  Would agre that they an have foot problems if the round is very wet.  You will gets loads of useful information from the donkey sanctuary I am sure.  Good luck with Joseph.  By the way our donk is called Clint


----------



## stencilface (28 August 2008)

Hi, we had a donkey for about 12 years I think, he came as a 'freebie' with a horse we adopted frm the blue cross.  he was great!  We never had rugs for him, but as he was the most respected member of the herd, he always got access to the field shelter, and anything else he wanted.  We used t clip him out fully in the summer, which he loved.  We never rode him, just had his fet trimmed and all the usual.  Although we used to take him out for walk in hand, which again he loved.

No idea what age he was when he had to be pts, but I would say well into in 30s, or even 40.  Enjoy your donkey, they are great, adn I really want another 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 RIP clutterbuck


----------



## hussar (28 August 2008)

I was just like you a year ago - had bought a young donkey as a companion but had not the first clue about how they might differ from horses. Donkeymad on here came to my rescue and got me on the Donkey Breed Society forum, which has been terrific.

My donkey has been kitted out with a lightweight turnout rug with neck cover from dinkyrugs.com - they do all types of rugs for small ponies and donkeys. So far we've had no foot problems but he has access to hard standing and shelter. He's great fun and a real character. I hope you have as much fun with yours.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (28 August 2008)

Remember that donkeys too get laminitis and as they evolved to live in hot, scrubby deserts, UK lush grass is a no-no.


----------



## Cuffey (29 August 2008)

Hoof care impt--many farriers do not see many donkeys and can trim at the wrong angle.  Every area in the country has a Donkey Sanctuary welfare volunteer--see web site and telephone Area co-ordinator who will put you in touch.  DS also run donkey care courses, so plenty of help out there, enjoy Joseph.  Donkeys form very strong pair bonds and can become depressed.  They are also stoical so can be hard to spot if they are sick.


----------



## BeckyD (29 August 2008)

Make sure you close the gates securely, they're cheeky b*ggers for getting out.  We used to find ours munching the garden regularly.  Well, not ours, but the ones we kept an eye on that lived next to us.  They're great animals, funny but very noisy.  

My poor dad spent Millenium eve holding up one of the donkeys when it got a bad foot and couldn't stand and the vet was on call.  I unfortunately wasn't there to see the odd sight that was my unhorsey dad with a pint in one hand and a donkey under his other arm.  

Hello to Joseph, good luck and I hope you have many many happy years!


----------



## Donkeymad (29 August 2008)

Hi cecildog, have responded to your PM. Welcome to the wonderful world of donkeys. I hope you will join the DBS Forum Board, where you will find lots of good advice.
It is very important that your donkeys has a shelter available at all times. You also need to get him off wet ground for a time during the winter as donkeys are very prone to seedy toe. As said, farriers are not all able to trim donkeys correctly, so make sure your farrier has some experience. Worming is the same as for horses, and they need little  rich grass, preferably rough grass and topping up with straw.
Hopwfully I will see you on the DBS Forum, but please feel free to conact me at any time.


----------

